
The On-Demand Economy Is a Lie - guyshachar
https://medium.com/@guyshachar28/dear-unit-economics-i-hate-you-7c28b9aef08d#.ot52cie1j
======
sharemywin
Here’s my new business model lets lower our margins to half what everyone else
charges, use independent contractors that aren’t required to show up so we
need to spend 10x as much recruiting them and lets limit the only channel to
order to the phone. No they can’t call in and order they need to download an
app.

~~~
guyshachar
I couldn't agree more my friend

------
guyshachar
I'm eager to hear what's your take on the on-demand economy and unit economics
in general!

